# spalted burl carving stock



## davduckman2010 (Jul 12, 2012)

heres some nice spalted cherry burl root i striped realy cool lookin wondering if theres any carvers out there with some ideas on what to make out of these. look like they would make nice candle sticks any suggestions? there all 10 to 13 in long 2 to 3 wide and burly purple inerds  duckman


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 12, 2012)

lol your right roy ill put them next to my snail for a few days


----------



## myingling (Jul 12, 2012)

Thats some cool lookin stock their


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 12, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> Do you do any carving Dave , I do some
> Roy



iv done a little in the past you want to try one roy i think they might need stabilized 90 percent hard just a few spots soft but very cool looking


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 12, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > bigcouger said:
> ...



sounds good roy wich ones ya want dave


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 12, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please: How about the 2 in a picture together makes it easy :lolol:



no problem the one on the rights nice has a face already in it  i throw in some other carvin goodies for ya


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 12, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Sounds good  can you pm your address so I can get one of the nurses to send the bowl off to ya Ill pick out a nicw one for ya might be 2 in the box :lolol:
> Roy



sounds great roy ill get it to ya . do you like apple pie too


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 12, 2012)

ill get her sent out sat roy. --- you take care here! dave ps bench looks outstanding


----------

